# Need name for catering company



## austinfoodie (Dec 17, 2010)

Starting a catering business in Texas. Weddings, parties, corporate events–very gourmet, farm to table and creative cuisine. Indian cuisine with global influences. Would ideally like to stay away from cliched references to Curry and Bombay in the name! Much of the cuisine is from the east of India–from Bengal–but am not sure if I should limit the range of offerings by incorporating Bengal in the name. Thanks in advance for your suggestions!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

hmmmmmm.....what have you thought up so far?


----------

